

Draw retro style pixel art gif animations - potomak
http://drawbang.com/

======
RodgerTheGreat
Is it possible to capture right-click and make it erase? I'm used to that sort
of functionality in MSPaint and other pixel editors and it makes it much
easier to manipulate an image.

~~~
potomak
You can use shift+click to erase pixels!

------
potomak
This is an open source project based on Sinatra, Redis and the canvas element,
more details at <http://drawbang.com/about>

